
Boris Johnson, U.K. Prime Minister, Has the Coronavirus - pwg
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/03/27/world/europe/boris-johnson-coronavirus.html
======
ColinWright
Previously on HN:

twitter.com :
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22701960](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22701960)
(51 points, 20 comments, flagged)

bbc.com :
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22702083](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22702083)
(20 points, 9 comments)

theguardian.com :
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22702005](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22702005)
(15 points, no comments)

------
Zenst
I see nothing constructive to debate here, so I'm flagging this.

------
pwg
No paywall: [http://archive.is/nQWzh](http://archive.is/nQWzh)

~~~
void_nill
We are providing free access to the most important news and useful guidance on
the coronavirus outbreak to help readers understand the pandemic. Sign up with
an email address to read all of the articles on this page.[1]

[1] [https://www.nytimes.com/news-
event/coronavirus](https://www.nytimes.com/news-event/coronavirus)

~~~
ColinWright
There are those of us who are unwilling to provide our email address to yet
another website. There are sites and sources that I am happy to support, but I
limit how far widely I spread my email details.

~~~
masonic
The term for this is _loginwall_ , not _pay_ wall.

